# retail



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

what be the best sort of retail shop to have in cyprus pathos area ! many thanks


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> what be the best sort of retail shop to have in cyprus pathos area ! many thanks


Phew! too general!!! What are you good at?


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> Phew! too general!!! What are you good at?


dont mean to be to general ! what i mean is what sort of retail shops are thay lacking there ie surf shop , furniture , kids clothes, young adults clothes that sort of thing many thanks faye


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> dont mean to be to general ! what i mean is what sort of retail shops are thay lacking there ie surf shop , furniture , kids clothes, young adults clothes that sort of thing many thanks faye


Theres no shortage of young adults clothes or kids clothes but there is a drastic shortage of clothes for the more mature women who want to be fashionable and smart but not mutton dressed as lamb 
No shortage of furniture shops either.
But surely the thing to do would be to come and do some research for yourself.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Paphos is certainly not short of shops. A really good British Book shop would be good. There's a couple of british book stalls in the markets but tend to be pulp fiction. I find it hard to find a decent read. I'm hoping there is a good book shop and I just haven't found it yet


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Paphos is certainly not short of shops. A really good British Book shop would be good. There's a couple of british book stalls in the markets but tend to be pulp fiction. I find it hard to find a decent read. I'm hoping there is a good book shop and I just haven't found it yet


try Hearns at Coral Bay.
They will order anything you want for you if they havnt got it.
Or the mouflon bookshop, it claims to have a good range of english books.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> try Hearns at Coral Bay.
> They will order anything you want for you if they havnt got it.
> Or the mouflon bookshop, it claims to have a good range of english books.



Now theres a thought though.
Maybe someone could start a book exchange shop. One of those where you can take two books that you have finished with and exchange them for one. 
If you want more than one you can then buy what you want for half the retail price.
Might be worth considering as english books are so expensive here.


----------

